# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  I tested postive!!!!

## rylly41

I used it and it did not work. i got tested by the NCAA and I tested positive!!!!

----------


## Ufa

> I used it and it did not work. i got tested by the NCAA and I tested positive!!!!


This does not sound good. I am curious?

----------


## NEW_IN_THE_GAME

i knew it was a joke

----------


## Lavinco

What did you use that did not work and were you the guy asking how to pass this NCAA test just a few days ago?

If so, maybe you should have given it more time.

----------


## guest589745

Sounds like BS.

----------


## Housemoney

Buddy, you had to have pissed a 6:1 RATIO in order to be checked for further anabolics. You must have ****ed the cleanse up tested positive for something else besides aas.

What sport are you playing that you got tested in the summer? 

I call BS or you were taking deca eq or tren not too long ago.

I used this last spring break the day after I quit prop for 15 weeks and 2 months after I quit tren act. and passed an NCAA drug test durring spring ball 2 weeks later.

----------


## Slowhand

I call BS unless he was stupid and used Deca or something that it doesn't clean

----------


## Housemoney

Yep looks like we were right...

In his previous posts, he claims to have ran 15 weeks of EQ!

that will do it!

----------


## No One Knows

He also claimed to give himself a catheter and failed that test and was kicked out of a div 1 school...

I guess this is the 2nd time hes tested positive??

----------


## No One Knows

and after the first time he claimed to test positive he was told by numerous people to run only short esters...guess he didn't listen..

----------


## rake922

> He also claimed to give himself a catheter and failed that test and was kicked out of a div 1 school...
> 
> I guess this is the 2nd time hes tested positive??


Whered you get that updated information from ?
If it's in another thread please post the link 

Thanks

----------


## No One Knows

go look at his past posts...

----------


## rake922

> go look at his past posts...


I did and couldn't find the one which indicates he got thrown off his team...
So if it's not too much trouble, whats the link

----------


## The Base

To my knowledge, and if in correct regarding NCAA, any test that brings back a result of 4:1 is now a ban. Any test that brings back a ratio of 2:1 or greater means that the sample will now be tested more closely.
I know this is the case with WADA and I would think that NCAA test would follow the same principles.

With that said, I am somewhat scepticle regarding this cleanse product. When urine is tested they test for certain metabolites of know drugs, not forgetting your TE ratio. Without reading the data on this product I cannot fathomn how this works

----------


## Dr.D

> ... Without reading the data on this product I cannot fathomn how this works


It shouldn't work. I read the list of ingredients. 110$ for a glorified trace mineral supplement worth about 10$. Big time rip off bro. 

You could pass a test better with a 3-4 day modified fast (1000-2000 cals/d), very low carb and high protein style. This gets recent fat stores mobilized to rid the body of current lipophilic drugs (THC, steroid esters, etc..) followed by a serious 48hrs carb load leading up to test. The carb up ensures you are burning glucose and storing fat at the time of the test and not excreting it, so a calorie surplus is required. Also, you do not want to drink too many fluids if you didn't fast because this can actually concentrate lipophilics in the urine, not dilute them! Diuretics can only dilute water soluble drugs or lipophilics that can form water soluble salt (stims like amphetamine or ephedrine). If you have used a a stim recently, you can acidify your urine with ammonium chloride, aspirin or vitamin C for a day or two kinda like the lipophilic protocol, then make sure it's basic when you take the test. A teaspoon of baking soda is a cheap way to do this and works well. This makes the stim clear out fast by forced acid diuresis before the test and hold on to any stims still left in your system during the test period so they are temporarily not excreted, just in case some were still in your system. Otherwise high water intake is good if you fasted properly and don't forget to take creatine. The monohydrate works at about 1g/50lbs of body weight. More than that will show an abnormal result and automatically get further testing or dismissed completely as a positive sample, but if your urine is too diluted, it will fail for low creatinine values and test bad too, so you need a little creatine for sure. Plus, take a B-complex to make sure your urine looks yellow. This will make it look concentrated and dilution will not be suspected as much, even if electrolyte values are low. If the urine is too light, it will fail visual inspection automatically before it can even be tested. I've passed dozens of urine tests over the years, even doing stuff to the very night before in several cases (that was stupid though and I don't recommend it) plus I worked in a lab for about 2.5 years were I could test myself constantly so I gathered a good bit of data from personal experiments. However, if you're on Deca or Laurabolin , you better say your prayers too, because the metabolites are detectable at very low levels and can persist for over a year. In that case, the fast is the best shot you have, or a masking agent. 

These guys should have consulted me, I could have formulated a killer cleanse product for them! This product is pretty lame though. Just some cheap trace minerals? What a scam! Plus, it's like Base said, the test ratio is now 2:1-4:1 so that could have been an issue too in a positive result.

----------


## No One Knows

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=182540

----------


## Anabolios

> I used it and it did not work. i got tested by planned parenthood and I tested positive for chlamydia!!!!


tough break man sorry to hear about it...hows the burning sensation?

----------


## system admin

The cleanse will not cleanse you of:

EQ
DECA 
TREN 
 
All others are good to go!

If you dont believe it.. dont buy it. Its that simple. We dont spend our time providing a site of this magnatude just to rip people off and fuk up their carreers. Im a bit insulted....NOT REALY.

----------


## Titan1

im sorry but i have a hard time believing that this product really works ,if it did every athleat in the world would use it besides the tests are so sofisticated thise days tha they can see if you have been taking other substances to hide the use of steroids .

----------


## system admin

We have been here already LAST year when the products came out guys. Look back at other threads. The product works.

Bc

----------


## RUI-Products

I saw the lab tests on this product. It does work if done correctly. I know the test subjects. I was very scepticle. But It works. The subjects were tested and retested. One lab tryed to hold the resultes because they were sure they ****ed up on the tests.

----------


## cfiler

This product did help my training partner. Made sure he passed his piss test for the military.

----------


## wildboy_77

Hey, I took the above 3/4 months ago, if I did this cleansing, would I be clear if tested!?!?

D

----------


## RUI-Products

I'm not sure. Nandrolone Phenylpropionate is the Deca in shorter ester form. I would like to know this too. I don't know if study group tested it.

----------


## baseball_guy

hey man i took deca this summer and was finished with it about the first week of augest. i only ran 10cc... with a cleanse and a shit ton of water do you think the deca will show on a test in the next few weeks for me ??




> Buddy, you had to have pissed a 6:1 RATIO in order to be checked for further anabolics. You must have ****ed the cleanse up tested positive for something else besides aas.
> 
> What sport are you playing that you got tested in the summer? 
> 
> I call BS or you were taking deca eq or tren not too long ago.
> 
> I used this last spring break the day after I quit prop for 15 weeks and 2 months after I quit tren act. and passed an NCAA drug test durring spring ball 2 weeks later.

----------


## baseball_guy

anybody????

----------


## Kale

Yes !!!!! As already stated this product will not cleanse Deca . Deca stays in your system for 18 months

----------


## baseball_guy

thanks for the awsome advice bud!  :Wink:

----------


## jkilla13

he is only telling you the truth, don't get mad at him just because you were dumb enough to take deca if it was possible you might be tested

----------


## sphincter

> he is only telling you the truth, don't get mad at him just because you were dumb enough to take deca if it was possible you might be tested



+1.. don't shoot the messenger.. you should have researched better and known not t ouse deca or other compounds with long detection times.

----------


## thefitnesswoman

Guys is there nothing out there that takes deca out of your system for sure! Other than time??/ In the world we have today... it seems funny to not have something that and clean your body!!

----------


## xXDevilDogXx

> tough break man sorry to hear about it...hows the burning sensation?


LMAO

 :LOL:

----------


## TCEL300

here is a pearl of wisdom....you are a ncaa student athlete...sports are essentially your life...your going to use AAS...next time before touching the gear...find out your cleanseing procedure before you choose your gear...then you would have known deca would not be cleansed...also...if u were given the info about deca showing up...REDSHIRT..no1s fault but your own

----------


## TCEL300

and why is this being responded to..its a year and a half old

----------


## seattleironpumper

thats what i want to know, why am i here

----------


## Sculpture

In simple terms i wanna hear how a mix of minerals will help me pass a steroid test.

----------

